# Louisville Deer and Turkey Expo



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone here going to the expo this weekend? Would like to meet up with some if so. My wife and son will be joining me. I know there are several members in driving distance to Louisville that like to hunt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 30, 2016)

Too bad nobody from here was there. My wife, son, and I all had a great time. Got lots of free crap. My favorite freebie was a quart of Lucas 2 cylcle oil. I was chatting with the lucas rep about it, and he gave me a quart to try out. That'll make me 6 gallons at 24:1, and mill a few trees. Woot.

Got to talk 'shop' with a couple callmakers, and referred one here. Hopefully he'll join up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

